# !800 got junks



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

So I had a customer a week ago,she was happy with the price over the phone, pulled up went to the door, and she said where is your truck.
I said in the street, She started yelling why dont you have a 1800 got junk truck.. I said im not them. She said i know why are you not Professional and have one of there trucks. ? I said I can haul more then them they have 10 yards max, i can carry upto 20, and upto 3-4-5 customers at a time. She said im not doing business with someone that pulls up in a trailer.

I said My trailer is just as much as there little truck, does the same, i just pull mine .. 

You have no decals on your trailer.. they are on my drivers door, and my rear topper window is a see threw window.. Im just going to hire 1800 got junk, I dont want my neighbors thinking im having construction done!

LoL.. Oh Man i was about to tell her there was a 30.00 service call just cause she wasted 30 mins of my time..

Stupid people,:vs_worry:[/ATTACH] dump trailer is just one of my trucks, its a nice trailer, clean etc.. its not like i came to her home in the GEO metro lol


----------



## NickT (Nov 2, 2015)

ezdayman said:


> So I had a customer a week ago,she was happy with the price over the phone, pulled up went to the door, and she said where is your truck.
> I said in the street, She started yelling why dont you have a 1800 got junk truck.. I said im not them. She said i know why are you not Professional and have one of there trucks. ? I said I can haul more then them they have 10 yards max, i can carry upto 20, and upto 3-4-5 customers at a time. She said im not doing business with someone that pulls up in a trailer.
> 
> I said My trailer is just as much as there little truck, does the same, i just pull mine ..
> ...


I would be extremely impressed if someone showed up in that metro for a trash out. I'd be so impressed, I would watch the entire job, just to be amused lol.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

We don't have ANY lettering on our trucks. We do not wear company shirts or anything with a logo either. We do not want people knowing who we are.

I would have told the lady she owed me for the visit.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Two reasons I started my own business-
I don't work well with authority figures.
The customer isn't always right, and I like to say so.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> The customer isn't always right, and I like to say so.


Do you find yourself telling them they are wrong more often? I can't figure out if I'm just getting crankier as I get older or if people are getting dumber. Probably both.......


----------



## little mama (Jul 15, 2013)

ezdayman said:


> So I had a customer a week ago,she was happy with the price over the phone, pulled up went to the door, and she said where is your truck.
> I said in the street, She started yelling why dont you have a 1800 got junk truck.. I said im not them. She said i know why are you not Professional and have one of there trucks. ? I said I can haul more then them they have 10 yards max, i can carry upto 20, and upto 3-4-5 customers at a time. She said im not doing business with someone that pulls up in a trailer.
> 
> I said My trailer is just as much as there little truck, does the same, i just pull mine ..
> ...


She was just trying to keep up appearances :wink:


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> We don't have ANY lettering on our trucks. We do not wear company shirts or anything with a logo either. We do not want people knowing who we are.
> 
> I would have told the lady she owed me for the visit.


Agreed, never put logos on shirts or trucks if your doing P&P.. big no-no. been their done that.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

I recently switched my trucks to commercial and I've been hesitant all of these years because of the lettering issue. Unfortunately in NJ to dump legally you need to register with the DEP and get decals. So I finally pulled the plug because dumpsters are expensive. I got away with just putting my company initials and the city and state I am registered in. If you try to search my company with google or the yellow pages or some other type of search you come up empty handed. NJ requires lettering on all commercial vehicles.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Do you find yourself telling them they are wrong more often? I can't figure out if I'm just getting crankier as I get older or if people are getting dumber. Probably both.......


I had burned thru all the episodes of "Hee Haw" on my DVR one weekend and found some reality show about backwoods boys in Kentucky drilling for oil.
One old boy on the porch of his double wide was talking about hitting the big one and if he did, that would be "F U money".
So I started thinking-
For a bum it might be $20. Then again, it may have been $20 for Trump too.
The number is different for everyone, but you know what it is when you hit it.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I had burned thru all the episodes of "Hee Haw" on my DVR one weekend and found some reality show about backwoods boys in Kentucky drilling for oil.
> One old boy on the porch of his double wide was talking about hitting the big one and if he did, that would be "F U money".
> So I started thinking-
> For a bum it might be $20. Then again, it may have been $20 for Trump too.
> The number is different for everyone, but you know what it is when you hit it.



I've definitely gotten grumpier. No question about it. I can't stand even seeing the neighbors start walking my way.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

madxtreme01 said:


> I recently switched my trucks to commercial and I've been hesitant all of these years because of the lettering issue. Unfortunately in NJ to dump legally you need to register with the DEP and get decals. So I finally pulled the plug because dumpsters are expensive. I got away with just putting my company initials and the city and state I am registered in. If you try to search my company with google or the yellow pages or some other type of search you come up empty handed. NJ requires lettering on all commercial vehicles.



Your a better person than me. NJ is on my list of about a dozen states you could not pay me enough to live in.......


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

Hmmmm didn't want the neighbors to think she was doing construction... Don't the GotJunk guys do that Hoarders show?? Maybe she'd rather them think shes a hoarder..
Ugh


M:vs_cool:


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

mtmtnman said:


> Your a better person than me. NJ is on my list of about a dozen states you could not pay me enough to live in.......



I'm 34 and I've been living here since I was 10, it's kinda hard to leave. My wife has family here and as hard as I try she won't move. But I have to ask, what's wrong with NJ. My only issues is the cost of living. I could live like a king making the same salary elsewhere and have a much larger house for less money, and don't get me started on taxes.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

madxtreme01 said:


> I'm 34 and I've been living here since I was 10, it's kinda hard to leave. My wife has family here and as hard as I try she won't move. But I have to ask, what's wrong with NJ. My only issues is the cost of living. I could live like a king making the same salary elsewhere and have a much larger house for less money, and don't get me started on taxes.



It's not just New Jersey it's the whole North East. It's awful that's what is the matter. Everything is ridiculously overpriced. over regulated, it's crowded, it's cold, and the people are rude.

If I could live anywhere it would be the south preferably Texas.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> It's not just New Jersey it's the whole North East. It's awful that's what is the matter. Everything is ridiculously overpriced. over regulated, it's crowded, it's cold, and the people are rude.
> 
> If I could live anywhere it would be the south preferably Texas.



I will agree that it is over regulated, overpriced, and over crowded, but I don't necessarily think the people are rude. I think it depends on where your from. When I visited other parts of the country I felt they had the kill them with kindness attitude, but felt it wasn't genuine. They would be nice to your face but talk about you behind your back. Here, we are just blunt, and don't sugar coat things to prevent hurting feelings.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

madxtreme01 said:


> I'm 34 and I've been living here since I was 10, it's kinda hard to leave. My wife has family here and as hard as I try she won't move. But I have to ask, what's wrong with NJ. My only issues is the cost of living. I could live like a king making the same salary elsewhere and have a much larger house for less money, and don't get me started on taxes.



Gun laws, Taxes and Crime in that order. Oh, And traffic.....


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

madxtreme01 said:


> ...But I have to ask, what's wrong with NJ.


Lets start with the Jets, and add the Nets.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Gun laws, Taxes and Crime in that order. Oh, And traffic.....


Gun laws, sales tax, property tax, income tax, politics, the courts, regulations, hoards of humanity. I hear the beaches are nice.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

Craigslist hack.. lmao.. that momemt you see them walking o er just boils my blood, they try to soak up 45 mins of your day, telling you how this was old man johnsons farm land, and how this house was the erd built in the delvlopment, all while ignoring them..lol..


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> Craigslist hack.. lmao.. that momemt you see them walking o er just boils my blood, they try to soak up 45 mins of your day, telling you how this was old man johnsons farm land, and how this house was the erd built in the delvlopment, all while ignoring them..lol..


I just don't care. I don't care who they were or what happened to them. It's just a paycheck. I don't care who the neighbors are or what they want. I don't like to talk to people that is why I ride around alone in a truck.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

madxtreme01 said:


> I will agree that it is over regulated, overpriced, and over crowded, but I don't necessarily think the people are rude. I think it depends on where your from. When I visited other parts of the country I felt they had the kill them with kindness attitude, but felt it wasn't genuine. They would be nice to your face but talk about you behind your back. Here, we are just blunt, and don't sugar coat things to prevent hurting feelings.


You forgot cold! It's freaking cold up there! :biggrin:


----------



## NickT (Nov 2, 2015)

madxtreme01 said:


> I will agree that it is over regulated, overpriced, and over crowded, but I don't necessarily think the people are rude. I think it depends on where your from. When I visited other parts of the country I felt they had the kill them with kindness attitude, but felt it wasn't genuine. They would be nice to your face but talk about you behind your back. Here, we are just blunt, and don't sugar coat things to prevent hurting feelings.


I completely agree. Us New Jersey people are straight up, if we have a problem, we'll let you know. I lived in Florida for 6 months recently, and I had a little bit of a culture shock at first. I couldn't understand why people walking by would say hi, or good day. In NJ strangers don't do that. it's weird lol. I hate people that are too nice. One of my favorite arguments (and only north easterners will understand, mostly) is the fact that I prefer 7/11 over Wawa. Wawa employees are always smiling and nice. 7/11 employees don't care about you until you know their name, they know yours, and they have seen you every day for at least a week, at that point, they MIGHT have a conversation with you. That is how you know you are actually making a connection with someone, not this everyone always needs to be PC and smiling BS!


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*That's why I don't even really sell jobs anymore*



Craigslist Hack said:


> I just don't care. I don't care who they were or what happened to them. It's just a paycheck. I don't care who the neighbors are or what they want. I don't like to talk to people that is why I ride around alone in a truck.


I'm all talked out. The best thing about preservation work is the fact that you can actually go weeks at a time, and never have to talk to anyone, or just very direct minimal stuff. I take the dog along, he finds a dead animal every now and then and we invoice it. At $50 a pop, he earns his keep.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

NickT said:


> I lived in Florida for 6 months recently, and I had a little bit of a culture shock at first. I couldn't understand why people walking by would say hi, or good day.


I guess Florida and the Midwest are a lot alike...people saying hi, smiling and wishing you a good day; and if you meet a truck on a back country road, the driver will always wave. You have to have pretty thick skin to live around here. :vs_smile:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Do you find yourself telling them they are wrong more often? I can't figure out if *I'm just getting crankier as I get older* or if people are getting dumber. Probably both.......







I know some one else like this. 


Just like Jeff Dunham's Walter character :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*Hi*

I f someone can ever totally figure out this business then you should be writing a book just when you think you saw or heard it all,here comes something else


----------

